# Variabilis eggs turning white



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Dendroboard,

So recently my 1.2 Variabilis have started to call recently and I'm pretty excited about that! The one thing I've been worrying about is that they tend to lay bad clutches. I've only seen 3 clutches over the past several weeks (2 in broms and 1 in a film canister) and they have all turned white pretty quick. The most recent clutch in the photo below was either laid recently, past day or two, and it is white now. Maybe because they are just starting to lay...not getting fertilized properly...hmm

I supplement every feeding with Calcium Plus (4-5 months old) and keep it in the fridge.

Most recent clutch:









One of my Variabilis:









Thanks for any help. They have really became bolder since I've heard calling and can usually see all 3 out every other day. They used to be super shy, still are a bit skiddish, but much improved.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have had good luck with my variabilis eggs. You are right, this species should stay dark. I pull mine and lay them on a petri dish. I will put enough water in the dish so the eggs could move around freely if you tilt it. They tend to lay in wetter spots than say my imitator.

I am having a similar issue to you with my tarapota. The first clutches were good but once they transported tads, I can't seem to get good eggs from them. Not sure if it is because they are egg feeding or not. 

I would suggest pulling the eggs if you are not. Try something new, see what happens. If you are pulling them, then leave em be for a little longer. My first clutch from my variabilis was good, but all frogs are different so may be a time thing.

Just some comments/thoughts. Prob not much help tho as if it is age, its out of your control for now.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Egg failure is often attributed to a vitamin A deficiency. You may wish to try Repashy Vitamin A Plus. A few good threads regarding Vitamin A, egg failure, and Short Tongue Syndrome.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/83453-reptivite-vitamins.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81273-3-months-bad-tinc-eggs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/78983-azureus-poor-sight.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81184-bad-eggs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/78022-die-before-birth-help.html


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Egg failure is often attributed to a vitamin A deficiency. You may wish to try Repashy Vitamin A Plus. A few good threads regarding Vitamin A, egg failure, and Short Tongue Syndrome.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/83453-reptivite-vitamins.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81273-3-months-bad-tinc-eggs.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/78983-azureus-poor-sight.html
> ...


Thank you for the help! That is what i've been reading about today, so I think some Vit A would help out. I'll order some tomorrow along with a fresh batch of calcium plus too.

Now it is possible to OD on Vit A correct? I think I read dont exceed 1 dusting per week....so 4 per month?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

You are correct, I checked my container of vitamin A and it says don't use more than once a week. I do it at least once every other week when my frogs are breeding. And once a month when it cools down.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I used it about once per week or once every other week until the problem is corrected. Then no more than once per month. You CAN OD on vitamin A.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Vitamin A is yet to fix my tarapota. I looked today and found 3 egg clutches from my pair. None look good. So odd. Only ones I have laying duds.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, I'll give Vit A a try.

...and I came home today to eggs on eggs basically haha. They just laid 4 more in the same canister, but white too. Should I pull these out and do anything special?


----------



## bebert (Oct 19, 2011)

if they only started calling n mating it may take some time for the male to understand what he is doing i got around 10 clutch of bad egg when they started n then im full of tad i dont know where to put them  i use calcium + and vit a once per month usually around the 1rst of every month after i pay my rent i think about vit A lol!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

bebert said:


> if they only started calling n mating it may take some time for the male to understand what he is doing i got around 10 clutch of bad egg when they started n then im full of tad i dont know where to put them  i use calcium + and vit a once per month usually around the 1rst of every month after i pay my rent i think about vit A lol!


Ok cool. Yeah I saw the first clutch day before Frog Day actually! So yeah, they are still pretty new at this. I will be ordering some Vit A along with fresh Repashy vits all around. It is just crazy since they started breeding and calling, I see them out more often and they dont scatter (as much) when I walk in the room. I like your method hah!


----------

